# ligation of scrotal varix



## TINAKAYR (Apr 22, 2013)

what are your ideas on what CPT to use for this case. keep in mind it was done in the office procedure suite. 

PREOP DIAG:       Scrotal varix

POSTOP DIAG:      Scrotal varix

INDICATIONS FOR PROCEDURE:  This is gentleman with a prominent scrotal vein that the patient wants treated.  It bleeds easily when he towels off with a little too much vigor.  

Co-morbid conditions, allergies, and medications are listed in the assessment sheet. The patient is oriented x 3.  Heart and lungs are normal.  Belly is benign.  Normal external genitalia.

PROCEDURE:  The patient was prepped and draped in the usual manner.  0.5% Marcaine was used to infiltrate the scrotal skin.  The varix was ligated in several areas with a 3-0 plain suture as well as cauterized in other areas.  

The patient tolerated the procedure well. 

DISPOSITION:  Routine follow-up indicated.


----------

